# A Green Day.....Musical?



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 30, 2009)

This just seems wrong to me:
Playbill News: Michael Mayer and Green Day Create American Idiot Musical, to Bow in California


----------



## NickJones (Mar 30, 2009)

They made a musical about Queen, that was based on a video game, about Queen, and from what I gather, that didn't epicly fail. And Mama-Mia is a smash hit, so Green Day the Musical sounds feesable, a friend and I are writing James Bond the Musical, I'll post it in here somewhere as soon as its finnished. I was more shocked by this Jerry Springer the Musical also looks to be intersted. Last year there was a musical about former prime minster Paul Keeting. And not to forget "Shane Warne the Musical" its no suprise. Mama-Mia has the line "Shes a dancing queen" about 4 times "Descreteley" mentioned just before they burst out into song. So maybe we will see, "I'm walking a very lonely road, full of distroyed ideas..... It's A boulovard of broken dreams!"
Nick


----------



## len (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, the movie wasn't any good, but Tommy (1975) was written as a rock opera. So was Quadrophenia, but not with as much fanfare. American Idiot is in the same genre.


----------



## renegadeblack (Mar 30, 2009)

Is it going to be featuring green day or is it going to be the story of American idiot?


----------



## CavezziMagnum (Mar 30, 2009)

Its in California? A friend of mine auditioned for it in NY. Did you also know they are working on Spiderman: The Musical?


----------



## Van (Mar 30, 2009)

len said:


> Well, the movie wasn't any good, but Tommy (1975) was written as a rock opera. ......


 
I'm going to pretendyou didn't say that. 

Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok so maybe its not News, but General Advice? Mods.....


----------



## Van (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe Off topic ?


----------



## BenTev28 (Apr 2, 2009)

I heard about this the other day, thought about it for about five minutes and decided it's a great idea. Of course, it'll probably be screwed up in production, but the _idea_ is great! American Idiot is one of the few modern albums that's actually an album, as in a body of work, a collection of songs that aren't just randomly slapped on a disc but relate to each other, and progress from beginning to end. The Wall worked pretty well, I'm hoping this will be the same thing for a new generation. Of course, it'll probably just end up being another jukebox musical, but I'm holding out hope.


----------



## Madeen (Apr 23, 2009)

Van said:


> I'm going to pretendyou didn't say that.



Are you suggesting that Tommy is a _good_ movie? Really?


----------



## avkid (Apr 23, 2009)

CavezziMagnum said:


> Did you also know they are working on Spiderman: The Musical?


 I heard about this from some riggers who were speculating on how it would be done.


----------



## NickJones (Apr 24, 2009)

avkid said:


> Spiderman the Musical


How can anyone honestly expect that will be good if it's not a comedy!
Nick


----------

